# Interview at Macys



## islandergrl (Oct 14, 2009)

I need some tips I have my first interview at Macy's today. What kind of questions do they ask? OMG what should I wear, my heels or my flats? Is it dress to impress??? Do I have to have good credit? Is it a urinalysis drug test?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2009)

well, I would probably go with a pair of smart flats or a lowish heel, something smart but still comfortable.

I'd go with a blouse and a high waisted skirt (my go-to choice for smart, which can be as dressy or as casual as you want.)

In terms of questions, most likely things like 'how would you handle this situation?' or tell me about a time when...(you were proud of yourself, you didn't handle a situation well, you were confronted with a difficult customer etc)

And I'm not sure if you were serious about the drug tests lol, certainly only elite sportspeople or olympic athletes would be expected to provide urine at a job interview in Australia!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 14, 2009)

they might ask you for examples of good customer service you have received and why it was good, how you would provide good customer service yourself, what your goals are, why you are interested in the macys brand.

its a good idea to go to the website and see if they have an about us section or anything in the careers section that you can quote. always know everything about the company you are applying to work for- if you show that you have researched it they will be impressed.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 14, 2009)

So far I've had two separate interviews with them and they were always with a group. The last time I went they made us watch a video, and asked about pay and other things.


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with Lucy and Rosie... The drug test if they have one will come with the pre-empoyment physical.. You wouldn't believe how many people fail that when they apply for jibs at out company!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck, I love Macy's. I hope you get the job!


----------



## hs769 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

